# Wilton Bridgeport clone



## tryan (Sep 30, 2019)

I recently purchased a well used Wilton vertical milling machine.  It has a vari-speed head and a 3hp motor.  It appears to be a VS203, but google doesn't have much to say about it.  I assume this is a clone/rebrand of another mill.  Any suggestions on how I might ID this machine and locate a source of spare parts?  I suspect there is a head rebuild in my future.


----------



## pontiac428 (Sep 30, 2019)

Wilton = Milrite = Burke= Powermatic =Burgmaster =Houdaille = Jet tool group (today).

I am certain there is factory info out there for your head or a very similar model under one of these names.


----------



## tryan (Sep 30, 2019)

Thanks for quick reply.  I was pretty sure about the Jet connection but good to know the rest.  Any there any defining characteristics that will help me match this up to the right parts?


----------



## pontiac428 (Sep 30, 2019)

Try the Burke-Powermatic catalog from vintagemachinery, or google around for wilton mill manual.  I think the Wilton name was used through 1969 on power equipment, but I don't know what machine you have as a starting point to search.


----------



## tryan (Oct 1, 2019)

It looks identical to the JET JTM-4VS right down to the print on the vari-speed plate.  Specs match up, too.   Is it safe to assume they are effectively the same?  As I said, I would like to be able to source parts for a head rebuild.  Thanks again for your help.


----------



## FOMOGO (Oct 1, 2019)

I would give jet a call, and ask. Chances are pretty good the parts will interchange. Mike


----------



## mksj (Oct 1, 2019)

There are several versions of the VS203, looks like RG50-VS203 PVS203.  These folks may be worth contacting if you need parts and rebuild kit. Although they focus mostly on Bridgeport's they do carry parts for other clones.





						Homepage
					

H&W Machine Repair and Rebuilding Machine Parts & Accessories Services Technical Support Machine Sales Specializing in Bridgeport Milling Machine Parts and Repairs Servicing the metal working industry since 1982. Since 1982 H&W Machine Repair & Rebuilding has been providing machinery sales...




					www.machinerypartsdepot.com
				




This site carries some parts and diagrams, I used them for appliance parts in the past but doubt they can give you any specific advice/information.





						Wilton Turret Mill | PVS203 | eReplacementParts.com
					

Need to fix your PVS203 Turret Mill? Use our part lists, interactive diagrams, accessories and expert repair advice to make your repairs easy.




					www.ereplacementparts.com


----------



## tryan (Oct 23, 2019)

Dredging this back up to share what I have learned (and what I haven't) about this Wilton mill.  

It took a couple tries, but I eventually got a response from JPW Industries.  They confirmed that my mill is a VS203.  They even provided a manual.  But, they are non-committal on parts availability.  They gave me a phone number and advised to ask by part number with no promise all parts will be available.  

As I said earlier, this mill appears to be identical to the Jet JTM-4VS.  So I took a look at the on-line parts diagram for the Jet machine.  It is literally identical to the Wilton manual diagram.  Well, the actual part numbers are different, but the diagrams themselves are the same down to the index numbers.  So, armed with this, I went back to JPW.  They stood their ground, telling me that a "few parts" were the same.  I can't tell if this is all CYA or what. 

H&W don't have any info on the VS203, but they do carry a head rebuild kit for the JTM.  My thought is to give it a try.  Anyone else have any luck with parts interoperability between these machines?


----------



## Janderso (Oct 23, 2019)

Interesting. I placed an order for 2 parts, from the JET online catalog for my new 7X14 horizontal band saw. A vertical plate and support bracket.
That was a month ago. I am to be notified when parts become available.
This is a current production model!
Good luck.


----------



## Doubleeboy (Oct 23, 2019)

Jet customer service is a mixed bag in my experience.  The parts are usually expensive, and the support is minimal at best.  Luckily their machines are generally better than their support.  Aftermarket parts and support are way to go IMO.


----------

